# What can I make with a lot of carrots, thyme or oregano?



## april fregd (Jul 7, 2011)

I put my garden to bed yesterday and now have a lot of carrots.  I also have thyme and oregano.  I am at a loss for what to make with the carrots.  What do you suggest?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

My mother in law used to make carrots boiled with a little sugar and vinegar in the water, then added origano and garlic and oil.  She would preserve them like that, and they were tasty, but dangerous for botulism.  But you can cook them with garlic and oil and origano or thyme, after the parboiling with vinegar and sugar and they're quite good.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

april,

if you have ALOT of carrots, you can shred them and freeze them for later use in carrot cakes, soups, gateaus etc. you can also freeze the thyme and oregano whole.....just put whole stems in ziplocs and freeze...they last forever.....so sad about all the gardens going to bed for the winter...just had to pull up all my herbs the other day....it almost physically hurts!

joey


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

We had a thread about what to do with too many carrots just a few days ago, here is the thread

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/67660/carrot-scraps-your-ideas

As for the oregano and thyme, dry them. I think they're better dried.


----------



## shnooky (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the healthy recipe, makes it easy when you don't have a lot of food in the house.

Thanks for the carrot thread by the way.


----------

